# marengo swamp ride



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

will any of my fellow MIMBrs be make the swamp ride this year a few of us r goin. its a great ride any the most challenging 16 miles u will prolly ever ride pure louisiana gumbo from start to finish.


----------



## novass (Sep 25, 2009)

ill get there wednesday or thursday ill be camping at cat island ill have a black dodge pulling a toy hauler ill be with a fella named willy also from winnsboro he has been going since th1st ride.ill have a 05 brute ugly yellow or brown willy will have a 850 xp red polaris we will be camping on the lake side of cat island grocery


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

thats cool man glad to see some one from hear is goin we will have to meet up at the gate before the ride strts. i only live about 30 minutes from the ride so we jus get up about 5 in the morning and head that way and r usually unloaded and sitting at the gate by a little after 6.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I might make it If I go ill be on a 2010 blue brute


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

I will be there. I will be in a silver titan, you see my brute in my avatar. MIMBers need to set a time and place to meet there, so we can all ride together.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

What's the date of the ride


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

the ride is the first saturday in june. i think that the date is the 5th.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Alright sweet ill probably be down there


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=4798


^^ See thread


----------

